

Show HN: 100 coffee shops to work from. 11 cities. Wi-Fi passwords included - mikaelcho
https://pickcrew.com/coffee-power/

======
mikaelcho
My number 1 search when I'm in a new city is good coffee shops to work from
with solid Wi-Fi and plugs.

I know there's a few sites that exist that help with this but my problem was
making it easy to see while I was on the go. Oftentimes, I would just have my
phone and needed to find the closest place around me.

So what I did with this project is connect each city to a Foursquare list that
can be saved on your phone and seen when you open Foursquare's app.

If you don't have Foursquare, I added a Google Map that uses your location
data to spot what's closest to you.

We made lists for 10 major cities in North America and London in the UK. 100
coffee shops total with Wi-Fi passwords for most and plug locations.

The goal was to find enough coffee shops so you could move from coffee shop to
coffee shop on foot.

Hope this helps if you're traveling and looking to get some work done.

------
qwerta
Turn it into app which would update wifi passwords as well.

Or someone already did that :-)
[http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/global-wifi-
hotspot-...](http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/global-wifi-hotspot-
database-has-100-million-entries.htm)

~~~
mikaelcho
Nice. Ya, updating the password would be great.

Avoids the awkward exchange at the register asking for a password.

